# gentoo-sources patches documentation

## burlet

Is there any documentation regarding the patches made to the kernel code, included in the gentoo-sources ebuild?

Thanks!

----------

## xaviermiller

Yep:

According the ebuild information (http://www.gentoo-portage.com/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources) the "genpatches" are hosted there: http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/

----------

